# Fantasy Fighter Death Match - Round 10



## Steerpike (Jun 15, 2012)

Here is it, the final round. Go here to vote:  Fantasy Fighter Death Match - CHALLONGE!

Druss versus Logen Ninefingers....that's an epic match!


----------



## Elder the Dwarf (Jun 15, 2012)

That is probably my favorite matchup of any so far.  I picked Druss.  The Bloody Nine won't help much when his head is cut off.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 15, 2012)

I have already voted for my favourites in this Round 10 of the Fighters Death Match!!

Link has been cutting and stabbing his way to the Final Round (Go, Link!!) This time it's interesting to see Aragorn vs Lan, who do you think would really win a duel between them? It has taken way too many rounds so far, maybe other Death Match tournaments in the future should have less participants.

What is Logen Ninefingers like??


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 15, 2012)

Sheilawisz said:


> I have already voted for my favourites in this Round 10 of the Fighters Death Match!!
> 
> Link has been cutting and stabbing his way to the Final Round (Go, Link!!) This time it's interesting to see Aragorn vs Lan, who do you think would really win a duel between them? It has taken way too many rounds so far, maybe other Death Match tournaments in the future should have less participants.
> 
> What is Logen Ninefingers like??



I think Aragorn would lose to most of the other contestants in the death match. He'd definitely lose to Logen Ninefingers, and I think Lan could beat Aragorn as well.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 16, 2012)

We have a certified winner yet?


----------



## Mindfire (Jun 17, 2012)

Looks like Aragorn is going to take this one.


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 17, 2012)

Yeah. Weak.


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 17, 2012)

Gilgamesh is pretty close though.  And Karsa also.

Ah, nevermind, I see the results now.  Poo.  

Do you guys want to do another one?  I like doing these even though the results are not to my liking.


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 17, 2012)

Phil the Drill said:


> Gilgamesh is pretty close though.  And Karsa also.
> 
> Ah, nevermind, I see the results now.  Poo.
> 
> Do you guys want to do another one?  I like doing these even though the results are not to my liking.



I am up for another one. I don't mind the results per se, but I'd like to see people vote in the spirit of the contest. For the death match, it is meant to be who you think would win a fight, not who you like best.  It turned into the latter. What should we do next?


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 17, 2012)

If it's going to be a popularity contest anyway, why don't we do an author death match?  Pitting writers against each other.  Tolkien would probably win (again) but it would be interesting to see the results.  Maybe we could just leave Tolkien out and just assume he'd win.  

I think a villain only death match could be fun.  Also a creature only death match could also be fun (Balrog, Ringwraiths, D'Ivers, dragons, etc.) pitting the most dangerous creatures in fantasy books/movies/games against each other.

If you're cool with it, I could run one death match as well.  Do you think doing two at the same time is too much?


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 17, 2012)

Phil the Drill said:


> If you're cool with it, I could run one death match as well.  Do you think doing two at the same time is too much?



Sounds great, Phil. Why don't you get the next one started. My daughter is in town visiting and will be until Friday, so I haven't been online as much the last few days (which is why the last few rounds of the previous death match took a long time to resolve). I'll be around enough to cast votes   I like any of the ideas you suggested, above.


----------



## Stentun (Aug 30, 2019)

Steerpike said:


> Here is it, the final round. Go here to vote:  Fantasy Fighter Death Match - CHALLONGE!
> 
> Druss versus Logen Ninefingers....that's an epic match!


I came across this post today, made a profile just to say, this list is totally bull****... none of the figthers on this list would EVER beat Icarium.. i love karsa, drizzt, lan ,logen, aragon.... but i'm say to say, Icarium would beat all of the above by himself. 5v1 he would beat all of them.


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 30, 2019)

Yeah, Icarium would be hard for any of the rest to beat. Karsa might come closest.


----------

